# A few pictures from my first three rolls of film



## Oculus (Nov 18, 2016)

So I thought I would post a few pictures I have take over the past two months. I just recently got into photography, so I didn't really have any experience prior to this (as you will probably be able to tell by some of the pictures ). At first I hesitated a bit whether I should post these pictures as they really aren't that great, but then I realized that a healthy amount of criticism would help me to become better at photography. Enough talk, let's get to it.


My first roll was a Kodak Tri-X 400. I made a mistake of not setting my ASA/ISO to 400. I left it at 200 and the film was developed as if it was shot at 400. So if I understand it correctly, these pictures are slightly overexposed.












 As you can probably tell, I misestimated the distance here as the grass in the front is in focus, but the dog is almost out of focus.








As personal favorite of mine. Not because it's a great picture, but because it gets people confused. When they look at the print they always look at it upside down. (For those who can't tell, those things out of focus are water lilies, and the trees that are in focus are actually reflections of the trees in the water.)


My second roll was an Ilford XP 2 Super 400. Overall, these images are probably the more boring ones.













My third roll was a Kodak T-Max 100. This was probably my most exciting roll as I developed it myself (of course with professional help) and also made two wet prints. I only scanned one wet print because the other one didn't turn out the way I wanted it to (subjects were out of focus).




I have a very basic scanner that comes with almost every printer, so obviously the scanned version doesn't look as great as the wet print.  I also had to resize it because 2.3mb are over the 4mb upload limit.  So the quality has suffered even more, but overall it is still acceptable.

All of the pictures were shot on a Praktica MTL 5B with a Pentacon 1.8/50 lens.

I hope you enjoyed my first little gallery. As I said before, criticism is welcome (no matter how harsh, as long as it is constructive).


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 18, 2016)

Looks like you are enjoying film ... sadly I do not think the images on the film are coming across all that great in digital.
I always remember the feeling of watching the print develop ... and seeing the image come to life.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your film journey with us!


----------



## Oculus (Nov 25, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Looks like you are enjoying film ... sadly I do not think the images on the film are coming across all that great in digital.
> I always remember the feeling of watching the print develop ... and seeing the image come to life.


You are absolutely right. That is why I really want to set up my own dark room.



Derrel said:


> Thanks for sharing your film journey with us!


Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 26, 2016)

Oculus said:


> My first roll was a Kodak Tri-X 400. I made a mistake of not setting my ASA/ISO to 400. I left it at 200 and the film was developed as if it was shot at 400. So if I understand it correctly, these pictures are slightly overexposed.


That is one stop over-exposed. Well within the exposure latitude of film. Many film photographers do what you have done on purpose. With Fomapan 200, I will always give half a stop over-exposure as I find that film produces quite thin negatives. Certainly nothing to get worried about.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 26, 2016)

Cool shots, enjoyed them a lot... oh, my... I have a bunch of rolls waiting on me to develop....


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 26, 2016)

Welcome to the wonderful world of film!! Not bad for your first go around. Would love to see a wet print of the kitty photo......love cats!


----------



## LINVS (Nov 30, 2016)

I think they look great.

The "mistakes" attribute a lot of character to your pictures.


----------

